# ACL Dr. Pepper Bottling Co. Austin, TX Seltzer



## ACLbottles (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey everyone, I picked up this really cool quart seltzer bottle the other day. It's from the Dr. Pepper Bottling Co. of Austin, Texas and has a red ACL featuring the Texas capitol building. The Owens-Illinois mark on the base indicates that it was made in 1938. I've been able to find practically nothing on this one. I think it's a really cool bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't know anything about it but that's a cool looking Seltzer bottle. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 4, 2017)

Love it-that's a beauty.  I have always liked the Seltzer bottles.  1938 makes it a nice early ACL seltzer for sure.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 4, 2017)

Beautiful! sorry no info for you though.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks great, one I have not seen or had, Doyle

PS, new name, was texas bottle man.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## dannyrgardner72 (Aug 27, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> I don't know anything about it but that's a cool looking Seltzer bottle. Congrats. LEON.



Hello it's been a while. I found this the other day and thought about u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acls (Sep 17, 2017)

That seltzer is killer.  Is it for sake?


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks acls! I think I'd prefer to hang on to this one though. I really like the Dr. Pepper connection and the fact that it's from Texas. If I change my mind though I'll be sure to let you know!


----------

